# M-Tronic diagnostics



## Mechanix365 (Apr 3, 2022)

Does anyone know if you can diagnose a no spark condition on an m-tronic saw without the mdg-1? I have an MS362c-M and it wont fire. I'd rather not just start throwing parts at this saw. With proprietary communications through the mdg-1 to the sds (which, btw, does anyone also know if you buy a MDG1 if you get access to the sds without being a dealer?) I cant tell if its a solenoid, tps or coil/microprocessor. (I was told the micro is part of the coil and "talks" via multiplex to the carb). Learning the new tech for an old orange screwdriver guy is gonna be fun. Thank you for any help/input.


----------



## cscltd (Apr 3, 2022)

Continuity tester can check wiring for shorts. 
new plug, check plug boot wire making contact wire plug wire
solenoids are reasonable in price to swap out.
if still no-might be module in most cases.


----------



## bwalker (Apr 6, 2022)

Mechanix365 said:


> Does anyone know if you can diagnose a no spark condition on an m-tronic saw without the mdg-1? I have an MS362c-M and it wont fire. I'd rather not just start throwing parts at this saw. With proprietary communications through the mdg-1 to the sds (which, btw, does anyone also know if you buy a MDG1 if you get access to the sds without being a dealer?) I cant tell if its a solenoid, tps or coil/microprocessor. (I was told the micro is part of the coil and "talks" via multiplex to the carb). Learning the new tech for an old orange screwdriver guy is gonna be fun. Thank you for any help/input.


If it has no spark it's not the solenoid. I would check the ground and the switch put closely.


----------



## SimonHS (Apr 7, 2022)

Mechanix365 said:


> Does anyone know if you can diagnose a no spark condition on an m-tronic saw without the mdg-1?



You can tell whether there is a spark or not, but diagnosing why there is no spark might be difficult if something is wrong with the electronics, rather than a bad earth or bad plug etc. Stihl recommends the Zat 4 spark tester, part number 5910 850 4503.



Mechanix365 said:


> btw, does anyone also know if you buy a MDG1 if you get access to the sds without being a dealer?



Yes, the Stihl software can be downloaded, at this point in time. It asks for dealer details but let's you skip that question if you are not a dealer. I hope that Stihl does not lock the software down to dealers only in future.

I've attached a 2019 Stihl diagnostic manual which has some good m-tronic info. There will probably be a newer version this on the internet somewhere by now.


----------



## SteveInOregon (Apr 12, 2022)

Mechanix365 said:


> Does anyone know if you can diagnose a no spark condition on an m-tronic saw without the mdg-1? I have an MS362c-M and it wont fire. I'd rather not just start throwing parts at this saw. With proprietary communications through the mdg-1 to the sds (which, btw, does anyone also know if you buy a MDG1 if you get access to the sds without being a dealer?) I cant tell if its a solenoid, tps or coil/microprocessor. (I was told the micro is part of the coil and "talks" via multiplex to the carb). Learning the new tech for an old orange screwdriver guy is gonna be fun. Thank you for any help/input.


I have the same saw.
After using it daily in my one man tree service I have had most of the "common issues" with this model saw.
So I started watching The Saw Guy - YouTube channel.
He is thee chainsaw authority out here in Oregon.
One of the common issues with our saw in particular he says is the red wire in the wire harness goes bad but you can't see it visually.
Search for West Coast Muscle Saws Stihl MS 362 Issues.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 20, 2022)

SimonHS said:


> Yes, the Stihl software can be downloaded, at this point in time. It asks for dealer details but let's you skip that question if you are not a dealer. I hope that Stihl does not lock the software down to dealers only in future.


 How do you do that? I just tried it and they tried to get me to sign in as a dealer.


----------



## SimonHS (Jun 21, 2022)

Jaws said:


> How do you do that? I just tried it and they tried to get me to sign in as a dealer.



The download part or the 'skip dealer details' part?

I've not needed to run the software for a while, so I'll fire it up later and see if it is still working for me.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 21, 2022)

Both


----------



## SimonHS (Jun 21, 2022)

Jaws said:


> Both


It is still working for me.

I've sent a PM to you.


----------



## stihltech (Jun 21, 2022)

Check wiring and grounds. If OK replace module. Don't let the "OMG it has a computer!" mentality get you sidetracked. We are not spending too much time in the shop on his. It still has a coil, wiring,and a plug wire. Keep it simple.


----------



## Jaws (Jun 22, 2022)

SimonHS said:


> It is still working for me.
> 
> I've sent a PM to you.


Got it Thanks alot.


----------



## av8or3 (Jun 22, 2022)

Select “thumbs down” when asked to enter dealer info.


----------

